# Out Door 100+ Gallon Pond



## wathizname (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm east of Balto., Maryland and have about 100 gallon pond the temperture 
in there is 45 degrees. My trap door snails have stopped doing their job of eating algae. Koi are taking a nap, Should I pull the snails and kill the algae? Green Algae looks like a underwater lawn. Ph is 7.5 and super clear. 20 Trapdoors, 12 Koi average 10" I got 2 100 gallon pump/filters goin' a bit of over kill but with winter one goes the other is still there. What would you do ???:fish9:


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

You don't have to pull the snails. 
Actually the reason why pond owners choose trapdoor snails is because they are one of the fewest large snails that can survive winter climates. 
You should have atleast 1 snail per 3 square feet of pond space. 
20 per 3 square feet for small watergardens
50 or more per 3 square feet for larger gardens

Your koi will be good as long as the top doesnt completely freeze solid(just keep a hole open up top).

And sometimes clear water isnt always good in a pond. If you have a pond that big, I would recommend investing in a full test kit $32. I have one and Im addicted at checking my water lol.


----------



## JonathanAd (Dec 21, 2011)

Instead of what Phil_n_fish said, I would advise you to kill algae because if you will allow them to remain in then water can be polluted through it and you have to understand that algae will contribute in lowering down the oxygen level in your pond such as flora and fauna do.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

its a pond. You cant black out the pond or put chemicals in there. its going to grow no matter what lol. Keeping the snails there will be ok because they will live through the winter. If you think about it, japan has been doing it for centuries and they have cold winters. 

Just tend to it daily and everything will be fine and dandy :fish5:


----------

